# What are you reading now?



## miketx

I read quite a lot and I always have since I was in middle school. Seems like I am always engrossed in some star system light years away fighting lizard people, or a time travel adventure or something. Today I started reading _Two Years Before the Mast_ by Richard Henry Dana jr. It's about a young man living in the 1830's who becomes ill and has his vision affected and with no medical remedy around, decides to sign up for a two year voyage from Boston to the west coast of the north American continent to load skins to sell. It was a trip for him to recover or die. Fortunately he recovered his vision and went on the write the book.
It's very detailed and tells the reader what daily life aboard the 85 foot Brig "Pilgrim" was like. Below is a recreation of the ship.







According to the book there were about 15 people aboard and they were very busy. They continually had to put up and take down the sails depending on the weather, and had to be on watch around the clock. So the sailors life was one kept busy! They had a compass and maritime chronometer and the ability to sail by the stars. The voyage took two years and is a wonderful tale of adventure on the high seas without all the hollywood hype thrown in. A good read if you are interested in history or sea going vessels of that period.

I figured I should post this to dispel some of the nasty rumors that I "can't read".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Can I get it on Kindle?


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Can I get it on Kindle?


That's the version I have. Amazon has it here:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0082XP72S/?tag=ff0d01-20

free.


----------



## miketx

And remember, this was before the Panama canal so you have to sail around cape horn. The Strait of Magellan and the Drake passage can be very dangerous.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> And remember, this was before the Panama canal so you have to sail around cape horn. The Strait of Magellan and the Drake passage can be very dangerous.



   I'll check it out.
Sounds like an interesting tale.


----------



## Toro

If you like books about ships, read Endurance.

Absolutely one of the best true stories I’ve ever read.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Toro said:


> If you like books about ships, read Endurance.
> 
> Absolutely one of the best true stories I’ve ever read.



  Who wrote it?


----------



## miketx

Toro said:


> If you like books about ships, read Endurance.
> 
> Absolutely one of the best true stories I’ve ever read.


I have it, only a different title.


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like books about ships, read Endurance.
> 
> Absolutely one of the best true stories I’ve ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wrote it?
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sweet!
Both are on Amazon!


----------



## Cellblock2429

miketx said:


> I read quite a lot and I always have since I was in middle school. Seems like I am always engrossed in some star system light years away fighting lizard people, or a time travel adventure or something. Today I started reading _Two Years Before the Mast_ by Richard Henry Dana jr. It's about a young man living in the 1830's who becomes ill and has his vision affected and with no medical remedy around, decides to sign up for a two year voyage from Boston to the west coast of the north American continent to load skins to sell. It was a trip for him to recover or die. Fortunately he recovered his vision and went on the write the book.
> It's very detailed and tells the reader what daily life aboard the 85 foot Brig "Pilgrim" was like. Below is a recreation of the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the book there were about 15 people aboard and they were very busy. They continually had to put up and take down the sails depending on the weather, and had to be on watch around the clock. So the sailors life was one kept busy! They had a compass and maritime chronometer and the ability to sail by the stars. The voyage took two years and is a wonderful tale of adventure on the high seas without all the hollywood hype thrown in. A good read if you are interested in history or sea going vessels of that period.
> 
> I figured I should post this to dispel some of the nasty rumors that I "can't read".


/----/ Thanks, just ordered the print edition for $5 Amazon prime.


----------



## miketx

As I read the book, I have to stop all the time and look up a word like "Top-Gallant Sail", lol!


----------



## OldLady

_In the Heart of the Sea _is really good too, if you like ship adventures.  

You have got to have a LOT of respect for those sailors back in the day.  Unbelievable.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

All right you bastards...I've bought three books on your recommendations they better be good!!!


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> All right you bastards...I've bought three books on your recommendations they better be good!!!


Man! I was just kidding!


----------



## miketx

Language was so different back then!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> As I read the book, I have to stop all the time and look up a word like "Top-Gallant Sail", lol!



  I find myself doing that a lot.
The writer will bring up some fact or location and you just have to learn about to add depth to the story.


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I read the book, I have to stop all the time and look up a word like "Top-Gallant Sail", lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself doing that a lot.
> The writer will bring up some fact or location and you just have to learn about to add depth to the story.
Click to expand...

Good thing I got the dictionary on my Fire!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I read the book, I have to stop all the time and look up a word like "Top-Gallant Sail", lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself doing that a lot.
> The writer will bring up some fact or location and you just have to learn about to add depth to the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing I got the dictionary on my Fire!
Click to expand...


  Had a few Fires.
They always died and the battery life sucked.
   The paper white lasts for weeks.


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I read the book, I have to stop all the time and look up a word like "Top-Gallant Sail", lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself doing that a lot.
> The writer will bring up some fact or location and you just have to learn about to add depth to the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing I got the dictionary on my Fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had a few Fires.
> They always died and the battery life sucked.
> The paper white lasts for weeks.
Click to expand...

So far mine is good.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I read the book, I have to stop all the time and look up a word like "Top-Gallant Sail", lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself doing that a lot.
> The writer will bring up some fact or location and you just have to learn about to add depth to the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing I got the dictionary on my Fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had a few Fires.
> They always died and the battery life sucked.
> The paper white lasts for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far mine is good.
Click to expand...


   I went through three of em and the wife two.
They lasted on average about a year and either the plug connection failed or it just stopped working.

   I'm all about the Kindle paper whites reliability and battery life.


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I read the book, I have to stop all the time and look up a word like "Top-Gallant Sail", lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself doing that a lot.
> The writer will bring up some fact or location and you just have to learn about to add depth to the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing I got the dictionary on my Fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had a few Fires.
> They always died and the battery life sucked.
> The paper white lasts for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far mine is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went through three of em and the wife two.
> They lasted on average about a year and either the plug connection failed or it just stopped working.
> 
> I'm all about the Kindle paper whites reliability and battery life.
Click to expand...

When this one dies, I'll check it out. I don't like the Fire I have as it's really slow with the Internet and downloading books, but reading is all I use it for and it was only 50 bucks. So good for now. I still have the Kindle but the battery is worthless.


----------



## deanrd

miketx said:


> I read quite a lot and I always have since I was in middle school. Seems like I am always engrossed in some star system light years away fighting lizard people, or a time travel adventure or something. Today I started reading _Two Years Before the Mast_ by Richard Henry Dana jr. It's about a young man living in the 1830's who becomes ill and has his vision affected and with no medical remedy around, decides to sign up for a two year voyage from Boston to the west coast of the north American continent to load skins to sell. It was a trip for him to recover or die. Fortunately he recovered his vision and went on the write the book.
> It's very detailed and tells the reader what daily life aboard the 85 foot Brig "Pilgrim" was like. Below is a recreation of the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the book there were about 15 people aboard and they were very busy. They continually had to put up and take down the sails depending on the weather, and had to be on watch around the clock. So the sailors life was one kept busy! They had a compass and maritime chronometer and the ability to sail by the stars. The voyage took two years and is a wonderful tale of adventure on the high seas without all the hollywood hype thrown in. A good read if you are interested in history or sea going vessels of that period.
> 
> I figured I should post this to dispel some of the nasty rumors that I "can't read".


I'm reading the Mueller Indictment.

Read the Mueller probe's indictment of 13 Russian nationals and the...


----------



## miketx

deanrd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read quite a lot and I always have since I was in middle school. Seems like I am always engrossed in some star system light years away fighting lizard people, or a time travel adventure or something. Today I started reading _Two Years Before the Mast_ by Richard Henry Dana jr. It's about a young man living in the 1830's who becomes ill and has his vision affected and with no medical remedy around, decides to sign up for a two year voyage from Boston to the west coast of the north American continent to load skins to sell. It was a trip for him to recover or die. Fortunately he recovered his vision and went on the write the book.
> It's very detailed and tells the reader what daily life aboard the 85 foot Brig "Pilgrim" was like. Below is a recreation of the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the book there were about 15 people aboard and they were very busy. They continually had to put up and take down the sails depending on the weather, and had to be on watch around the clock. So the sailors life was one kept busy! They had a compass and maritime chronometer and the ability to sail by the stars. The voyage took two years and is a wonderful tale of adventure on the high seas without all the hollywood hype thrown in. A good read if you are interested in history or sea going vessels of that period.
> 
> I figured I should post this to dispel some of the nasty rumors that I "can't read".
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading the Mueller Indictment.
> 
> Read the Mueller probe's indictment of 13 Russian nationals and the...
Click to expand...

Fantasy and fiction, huh? Cool.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself doing that a lot.
> The writer will bring up some fact or location and you just have to learn about to add depth to the story.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I got the dictionary on my Fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had a few Fires.
> They always died and the battery life sucked.
> The paper white lasts for weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far mine is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went through three of em and the wife two.
> They lasted on average about a year and either the plug connection failed or it just stopped working.
> 
> I'm all about the Kindle paper whites reliability and battery life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When this one dies, I'll check it out. I don't like the Fire I have as it's really slow with the Internet and downloading books, but reading is all I use it for and it was only 50 bucks. So good for now. I still have the Kindle but the battery is worthless.
Click to expand...


  I'll admit I've gone through several kindles myself.
But it's been due to idiocy on my part,dropped in the pool,the hot tub or dropped overboard on vacation.


----------



## miketx

I'm about halfway through the book with Dana still in California. According to him the mexicans in california were just as worthless then as they are now!


----------



## miketx

Now, after finishing Two years Before the Mast, I am reading Robinson Crusoe. Very cool!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> Now, after finishing Two years Before the Mast, I am reading Robinson Crusoe. Very cool!



   Just finished Endurance and am about 30% into Two years before the mast. Right after the flogging.
   I apparently read Endurance sometime in my distant past because I remembered certain parts.
    Plan on reading The Hearts of the Sea next on OldLady recommendation.


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, after finishing Two years Before the Mast, I am reading Robinson Crusoe. Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished Endurance and am about 30% into Two years before the mast. Right after the flogging.
> I apparently read Endurance sometime in my distant past because I remembered certain parts.
> Plan on reading The Hearts of the Sea next on OldLady recommendation.
Click to expand...

The ending of TYBtM had a part that kinda blew me away, see if you felt the same thing I did and pm me.

Edited to add, I felt like, wow!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, after finishing Two years Before the Mast, I am reading Robinson Crusoe. Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished Endurance and am about 30% into Two years before the mast. Right after the flogging.
> I apparently read Endurance sometime in my distant past because I remembered certain parts.
> Plan on reading The Hearts of the Sea next on OldLady recommendation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ending of TYBtM had a part that kinda blew me away, see if you felt the same thing I did and pm me.
Click to expand...


   Will do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, after finishing Two years Before the Mast, I am reading Robinson Crusoe. Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished Endurance and am about 30% into Two years before the mast. Right after the flogging.
> I apparently read Endurance sometime in my distant past because I remembered certain parts.
> Plan on reading The Hearts of the Sea next on OldLady recommendation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ending of TYBtM had a part that kinda blew me away, see if you felt the same thing I did and pm me.
> 
> Edited to add, I felt like, wow!
Click to expand...


   Interesting.
I'll let you know my thoughts.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I am reading a PM from an unhappy mod.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> Language was so different back then!



   Yeah it was.
This has been a slow read. Interesting to be sure but a little on the dry side.
     I'm at the point where they are about to round Cape Horn on their return to Boston.


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Language was so different back then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was.
> This has been a slow read. Interesting to be sure but a little on the dry side.
> I'm at the point where they are about to round Cape Horn on their return to Boston.
Click to expand...

I had to stop every page or so to look up a word. Glad I have the dictionary enabled. Just have to touch the word! It would seem that as dangerous as that area is in winter they would wait until it would be summer there to try it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Language was so different back then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was.
> This has been a slow read. Interesting to be sure but a little on the dry side.
> I'm at the point where they are about to round Cape Horn on their return to Boston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to stop every page or so to look up a word. Glad I have the dictionary enabled. Just have to touch the word! It would seem that as dangerous as that area is in winter they would wait until it would be summer there to try it.
Click to expand...


   Thats what I was thinking.
Especially with the ship being loaded to the gills and being short handed.


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Language was so different back then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was.
> This has been a slow read. Interesting to be sure but a little on the dry side.
> I'm at the point where they are about to round Cape Horn on their return to Boston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to stop every page or so to look up a word. Glad I have the dictionary enabled. Just have to touch the word! It would seem that as dangerous as that area is in winter they would wait until it would be summer there to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what I was thinking.
> Especially with the ship being loaded to the gills and being short handed.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it have been wild? No radio, no nav, no GPS, no Radar, NOTHING!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Language was so different back then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was.
> This has been a slow read. Interesting to be sure but a little on the dry side.
> I'm at the point where they are about to round Cape Horn on their return to Boston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to stop every page or so to look up a word. Glad I have the dictionary enabled. Just have to touch the word! It would seem that as dangerous as that area is in winter they would wait until it would be summer there to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what I was thinking.
> Especially with the ship being loaded to the gills and being short handed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't it have been wild? No radio, no nav, no GPS, no Radar, NOTHING!
Click to expand...


   The sextant was the highest tech on board.
You gotta hand it to em. That shit took huge balls to accomplish.


----------



## miketx

I think I read they had a maritime clock, but that something or another was wrong with it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Language was so different back then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was.
> This has been a slow read. Interesting to be sure but a little on the dry side.
> I'm at the point where they are about to round Cape Horn on their return to Boston.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to stop every page or so to look up a word. Glad I have the dictionary enabled. Just have to touch the word! It would seem that as dangerous as that area is in winter they would wait until it would be summer there to try it.
Click to expand...


   Found this to identify the sails they were constantly reefing,taking down or putting up.
    I didnt know they actually removed parts of the mast.

Boat and Ship Rigs


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Using this to track their progress.


----------



## night_son

miketx said:


> I read quite a lot and I always have since I was in middle school. Seems like I am always engrossed in some star system light years away fighting lizard people, or a time travel adventure or something. Today I started reading _Two Years Before the Mast_ by Richard Henry Dana jr. It's about a young man living in the 1830's who becomes ill and has his vision affected and with no medical remedy around, decides to sign up for a two year voyage from Boston to the west coast of the north American continent to load skins to sell. It was a trip for him to recover or die. Fortunately he recovered his vision and went on the write the book.
> It's very detailed and tells the reader what daily life aboard the 85 foot Brig "Pilgrim" was like. Below is a recreation of the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the book there were about 15 people aboard and they were very busy. They continually had to put up and take down the sails depending on the weather, and had to be on watch around the clock. So the sailors life was one kept busy! They had a compass and maritime chronometer and the ability to sail by the stars. The voyage took two years and is a wonderful tale of adventure on the high seas without all the hollywood hype thrown in. A good read if you are interested in history or sea going vessels of that period.
> 
> I figured I should post this to dispel some of the nasty rumors that I "can't read".



Splitting my spare time between rereading_ Beowulf_ and_ The Gulag Archipelago. _


----------



## idb

miketx said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like books about ships, read Endurance.
> 
> Absolutely one of the best true stories I’ve ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> I have it, only a different title.
Click to expand...

Shackleton's Captain tells the story of the rescue of his men.
Absolutely epic.


----------



## fncceo

Currently reading ... "Rivers of London" by Ben Aaronovitch






But if you're looking for literature of a nautical nature, I recommend

The 'Horatio Hornblower' series by C.S. Forester
'Sink the Bismark', also by C.S. Forester
'Master and Commander' by Patrick O'Brien


----------



## miketx

idb said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like books about ships, read Endurance.
> 
> Absolutely one of the best true stories I’ve ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> I have it, only a different title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shackleton's Captain tells the story of the rescue of his men.
> Absolutely epic.
Click to expand...

I'm reading it now.


----------



## miketx

miketx said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like books about ships, read Endurance.
> 
> Absolutely one of the best true stories I’ve ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> I have it, only a different title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shackleton's Captain tells the story of the rescue of his men.
> Absolutely epic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm reading it now.
Click to expand...

I notice the use of language between Dana and Shackleton is much more readable to me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> Now, after finishing Two years Before the Mast, I am reading Robinson Crusoe. Very cool!



   Which one?
The original or the modern english translation?


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, after finishing Two years Before the Mast, I am reading Robinson Crusoe. Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
> The original or the modern english translation?
Click to expand...

I don't know, but the language is kind of hard to follow at times. Sorry for the delay, I didn't see you had posted.


----------



## WheelieAddict

I'm re-reading an ancient copy of Cosmos by Carl Sagan an uncle gave me like 20 years ago. Glad I saved it, it is outdated but still a good read. Puts things into perspective. I will probably keep it and give it a read again when I'm 60 lol.


----------



## Rogo

I'm currently reading _The Three Ecologies_ (1989) by the psychotherapist and political radical, Félix Guattari.

Many only know of Guattari's work through his collaboration with Gilles Deleuze, which is rather sad considering his solo work (like _Machinic Unconscious_, for example) is phenomenal.

Anyway, the book I'm reading now is short, but rather thorough in its analysis of post-industrial capitalism and how it affects our relationship to the environment. I especially like the introduction, which makes an allusion to Professor Challenger. It works well with Guattari's desire to develop a "mental ecology" that breaks from the bourgeois dominative perspective towards nature.


----------



## cnm

_Jungle Child_ by Norah Burke. The story of her life as the daughter of a forestry officer in the Raj around the turn of the century. Very interesting view of a world long gone and as good nature writing as Durrell.

For sailing adventure I recommend _The Cruise of the Cachalot_ by Frank Bullen, a young Limey sailor on board a Yankee whaler, free from Gutenberg. Better than _Moby Dick_. Cachalot is French for sperm whale, their common prey. At least as good as TYBtM and Robinson Crusoe. Less fiction too, I'd say.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Take Control of iTunes 12: The FAQ Kindle Edition.






I just bought my first gey ass iphone. I've always had android and itunes is a mess, I have to read up on it.

...


----------



## Sunni Man

miketx said:


> Today I started reading _Two Years Before the Mast_ by Richard Henry Dana jr. It's about a young man living in the 1830's who becomes ill and has his vision affected and with no medical remedy around, decides to sign up for a two year voyage from Boston to the west coast of the north American continent to load skins to sell. It was a trip for him to recover or die. Fortunately he recovered his vision and went on the write the book.
> It's very detailed and tells the reader what daily life aboard the 85 foot Brig "Pilgrim" was like.


Just finished reading Two Years Before the Mast based on your recommendation. Overall I enjoyed the book, and learned a lot about a subject I hadn't explored before. Seems like every page I was stopping to look up nautical terms concerning the ship's rigging, crew duties, sailor's slang, and navigation terms.

The yarn was exciting at first, dragged somewhat in the middle, and then picked back up on the return trip to Boston.

Sunni Man approved......    ..


----------



## Sunni Man

cnm said:


> For sailing adventure I recommend _T*he Cruise of the Cachalot*_* by Frank Bullen*, a young Limey sailor on board a Yankee whaler, free from Gutenberg. Better than _Moby Dick_. Cachalot is French for sperm whale, their common prey. At least as good as TYBtM and Robinson Crusoe. Less fiction too, I'd say.


I just ordered The Cruise of the Cachalot based on your recommendation.

It better be as good as you say, or else you owe me $13 + tax.  ...


----------



## cnm

Sunni Man said:


> It better be as good as you say, or else you owe me $13 + tax.


Dude. Download it free from Project Gutenberg. I told you that. But if you liked TYBtM you'll love this one. Anyway, heaps of free books out of copyright at Gutenberg. Damn near all of Twain, for example. Check it out.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

miketx said:


> What are you reading now?



  I am reading a thread on this forum, titled “What are you reading now?”


----------



## miketx

Bob Blaylock said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you reading now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading a thread on this forum, titled “What are you reading now?”
Click to expand...

You will be banned in 6 minutes.


----------



## Sunni Man

cnm said:


> Dude. Download it free from Project Gutenberg. I told you that. But if you liked TYBtM you'll love this one. Anyway, heaps of free books out of copyright at Gutenberg. Damn near all of Twain, for example. Check it out.


Thanks for the heads up but I like holding a physical book in my hands that after reading I can add to my home library.   ....


----------



## evenflow1969

miketx said:


> Now, after finishing Two years Before the Mast, I am reading Robinson Crusoe. Very cool!


All the books named so far are great. Add in The Old man and the see


miketx said:


> Now, after finishing Two years Before the Mast, I am reading Robinson Crusoe. Very cool!


All excelent books. Add in "The old Man and the Sea", Treasure Island, and Mobey Dick. Staying with the sea subject. Out side of the Sea subject I read DonQuiote once a year. I am currently doing my yearly read of the King James Bible.


----------



## Sunni Man

evenflow1969 said:


> Out side of the Sea subject I read Don Quixote once a year.


Quiz Question:

Which famous American author late in life bought a pickup camper and hand painted the name of Don Quixote horse Rocinante on the side, and then drove around the country with his pet dog looking for subject matter to write a new novel?   ....


----------



## evenflow1969

Sunni Man said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out side of the Sea subject I read Don Quixote once a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Quiz Question:
> 
> Which famous American author late in life bought a pickup camper and hand painted the name of Don Quixote horse Rocinante on the side, and then drove around the country with his pet dog looking for subject matter to write a new novel?   ....
Click to expand...

I do not know. Do tell. If his writing is as good as in DonQuiote I wanna read. I have a feeling I will love this guy!


----------



## miketx

Sunni Man said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out side of the Sea subject I read Don Quixote once a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Quiz Question:
> 
> Which famous American author late in life bought a pickup camper and hand painted the name of Don Quixote horse Rocinante on the side, and then drove around the country with his pet dog looking for subject matter to write a new novel?   ....
Click to expand...

Hemingway?


----------



## evenflow1969

miketx said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out side of the Sea subject I read Don Quixote once a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Quiz Question:
> 
> Which famous American author late in life bought a pickup camper and hand painted the name of Don Quixote horse Rocinante on the side, and then drove around the country with his pet dog looking for subject matter to write a new novel?   ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hemingway?
Click to expand...

Love the guy!


----------



## Sunni Man

miketx said:


> Hemingway?


Nope.....close but no brass ring.  ...  

His pet dog that accompanied him in his wandering travel around the country was named Charley.


----------



## evenflow1969

Sunni Man said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Download it free from Project Gutenberg. I told you that. But if you liked TYBtM you'll love this one. Anyway, heaps of free books out of copyright at Gutenberg. Damn near all of Twain, for example. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up but I like holding a physical book in my hands that after reading I can add to my home library.   ....
Click to expand...

Way better for your eyes. I like the feel of the book in my hand also. My work is highly technical, when i get free time I like to rid myself of tech.  I think the world has gone crazy because we have lost touch with nature and the real world. Every one is now only interested in their phone. On saterday morning I will get on a boat at about seven thirty and the first thing I will say to the other guys is that if your fucking phone rings you swim the fuck home. The next thing will be give your five bucks for the biggest croppie pool. Weight not length wins good luck.


----------



## cnm

Steinbeck maybe, _Travels with Charley_. Or not.
edited


----------



## Sunni Man

cnm said:


> Steinbeck maybe, _Travels with Charley_


Yep....you nailed it.  ...


----------



## miketx

Sunni Man said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hemingway?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.....close but no brass ring.  ...
> 
> His pet dog that accompanied him in his wandering travel around the country was named Charley.
Click to expand...

Charles Schultz?


----------



## Sunni Man

miketx said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hemingway?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.....close but no brass ring.  ...
> 
> His pet dog that accompanied him in his wandering travel around the country was named Charley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charles Schultz?
Click to expand...

^^^^^  See the above post.  ...


----------



## cnm

If you like Steinbeck I recommend the tales of his experiences as a war correspondent, _Once There Was a War._ Better than his fiction imo. Much like Twain, where his biographical stuff is more charming than his inventions.


----------



## DGS49

For those who liked the Shackelford thing, you might read The Terror, which is about a two-ship expedition to find the 'Northwest Passage" to the Pacific.  It is fictionalized, because both ships were lost with all aboard, but the descriptions of the people, the culture, the difficulties of navigating the artic, are interesting, and the story line is good.  For reasons that I can't understand, the author injected a bit of the supernatural.  Check it out.


Also, dudes might like a series that starts with the book 1832.  It is science fiction with a huge dose of European history thrown in.  The scenario is that a large section of contemporary West Virginia is magically transplanted into Europe of 1832, in an area that is now southern Germany.  Very fascinating, and it is only the first of a continuing series of books.  They have a number of assets that come with them: vehicles, firearms, and the buildings within the transplanted area, including a town, school, and so on. But of course there is no gas in 1832...

Read it.  You might get hooked.

I read the entire Poldark series (13 books) last year.  Although it is largely a chick story I found it interesting for its cultural insights.  It is better than the PBS series, but PBS follows it pretty closely.  Interestingly, there is a 13 year gap between the publication of the 12th and 13th book.  Apparently fans were hounding Winston Graham for years to write another one and sew up some of the story lines.  But he's dead now, and unlike Jon Snow, he ain't coming back so no more Poldark books.


----------



## esme

At the End of the Century: The Stories of Ruth Prawer Jhabvala


----------



## Jitss617

miketx said:


> I read quite a lot and I always have since I was in middle school. Seems like I am always engrossed in some star system light years away fighting lizard people, or a time travel adventure or something. Today I started reading _Two Years Before the Mast_ by Richard Henry Dana jr. It's about a young man living in the 1830's who becomes ill and has his vision affected and with no medical remedy around, decides to sign up for a two year voyage from Boston to the west coast of the north American continent to load skins to sell. It was a trip for him to recover or die. Fortunately he recovered his vision and went on the write the book.
> It's very detailed and tells the reader what daily life aboard the 85 foot Brig "Pilgrim" was like. Below is a recreation of the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the book there were about 15 people aboard and they were very busy. They continually had to put up and take down the sails depending on the weather, and had to be on watch around the clock. So the sailors life was one kept busy! They had a compass and maritime chronometer and the ability to sail by the stars. The voyage took two years and is a wonderful tale of adventure on the high seas without all the hollywood hype thrown in. A good read if you are interested in history or sea going vessels of that period.
> 
> I figured I should post this to dispel some of the nasty rumors that I "can't read".


----------



## petro

What am I reading right now?



This thread.


----------



## Mindful

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like books about ships, read Endurance.
> 
> Absolutely one of the best true stories I’ve ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wrote it?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I think I read every book going about ships and sailing, from the public library.


----------



## Mindful

I’ve just started His Dark Materials.


----------



## esme




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

esme said:


> View attachment 388729



  I cant stand short stories!!!!
If it's not over 350 pages I ain't buying!


----------



## hjmick

Mindful said:


> I’ve just started His Dark Materials.



Atheist.


----------



## Picaro

Bought a military history of the battle Kursk last week; I sort of read it but it is much more of a reference book than a story type history , written by Glantz and House. I do a lot of simulation war gaming with my brothers and a few friends, and this book has very extensive OBs for both sides and some 40 maps, and we all have sets of counters from *Squad Leader* game sets for small scale platoon level games up to counters for grand tactical and strategic scale gaming as well as being good enough with Paint and other art programs to make our own counter sets from card stock on home printers. 

You can also find such sets online ready to print, if you're diligent enough to find them. It came out in 1999 but I never wanted to pay full price for it, and back then most  simulationists were still fighting Waterloo or D-Day over and over and over again. Some are free, the better ones cost a few bucks but are worth it if you're good at printing stuff out and like really nice counters.


----------



## Gdjjr

I'm reading A Time For Mercy, by John Grisham- it's a fictional story about a 16 year old kid who is immature, physically and emotionally, who shot an off duty cop (his Mothers boy friend) who was passed out drunk and had knocked his Mother unconscious (the boy and his sister thought she was dead) who constantly abused (physically' verbally and psychologically) his Mother, sister and himself.
It delves into the trauma and emotion from both sides of the equation and how some people are predisposed for revenge, right or wrong. 

It makes you think- as hard as some find that to do, beyond their small and shallow minded pre-conceived notions- 

It reminds me, sorta, about the movie, 12 Angry Men that starred Henry Fonda-


----------



## Ridgerunner

Gdjjr said:


> It reminds me, sorta, about the movie, 12 Angry Men that starred Henry Fonda-



With a recommendation like this, I may just have to pick this one up... Grisham is good...


----------



## Sunni Man

cnm said:


> For sailing adventure I recommend _*The Cruise of the Cachalot*_ by Frank Bullen, a young Limey sailor on board a Yankee whaler, free from Gutenberg. Better than _Moby Dick_. Cachalot is French for sperm whale, their common prey. At least as good as TYBtM and Robinson Crusoe. Less fiction too, I'd say.


I just finished reading the same book, "The Cruse of the Cachalot".
It's a true story written in the late 1800's by the 1st mate of the whaling ship Cachalot that he served on for three years. The first person narrative details how extremely hard and dangerous the work was on a whaling ship.
I really liked his stories about stopping at ports and interacting with the native people of California and various islands in the Pacific.
Written in the english of that time period, it takes a little while to get used to reading it. Also, I know nothing about sailing ships and the nautical names of the large cloth sails and parts of the ship. So I was constantly stopping my reading to look up the word's meaning. It was both educational and annoying, but I did learned a lot.  ...


----------



## Shawnee_b

Cachalot sounds very good! I have read so many sailing stories. One classic I really enjoy? Late 1800's early 19

Joshua Slocum, ("the Spray") Think it is actually titled "Sailing alone around the world" First round the world solo circumnavigation (non fiction).  First few words? "no cat, no dog, just me" 

One place he stopped and sailed in alone they arrested him. Said no way he could have done it and that he "ate his shipmate" Just an awesome old book.









						Spray (sailing vessel) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gdjjr

Ridgerunner said:


> Grisham is good...


I like every book of his I've read- I finished this one last night- as with any good fiction writer the door was left open for future stories that will, or could, involve the characters in this one, new and old- in fact, in this one some previous characters are involved-


----------



## Gdjjr

I read, before the Grisham book, Me and Sister Bobbie- an insightful look at Willie Nelson and his sister, Bobbie, from their early years to today- Willie says Bobbie is was more musically talented than he is- each chapter is a story from Willies perspective, then the next chapter is Bobbies perspective- interesting inside look at an Icon and his ability to over come obstacles remaining true to himself and care for his family, especially Bobbie, as she was his family and she took care of him when they were kids- easy, and simple reading. I read the whole thing in one (1) day- just under 300 pages.


----------



## Missourian

miketx said:


> I read quite a lot and I always have since I was in middle school. Seems like I am always engrossed in some star system light years away fighting lizard people, or a time travel adventure or something. Today I started reading _Two Years Before the Mast_ by Richard Henry Dana jr. It's about a young man living in the 1830's who becomes ill and has his vision affected and with no medical remedy around, decides to sign up for a two year voyage from Boston to the west coast of the north American continent to load skins to sell. It was a trip for him to recover or die. Fortunately he recovered his vision and went on the write the book.
> It's very detailed and tells the reader what daily life aboard the 85 foot Brig "Pilgrim" was like. Below is a recreation of the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the book there were about 15 people aboard and they were very busy. They continually had to put up and take down the sails depending on the weather, and had to be on watch around the clock. So the sailors life was one kept busy! They had a compass and maritime chronometer and the ability to sail by the stars. The voyage took two years and is a wonderful tale of adventure on the high seas without all the hollywood hype thrown in. A good read if you are interested in history or sea going vessels of that period.
> 
> I figured I should post this to dispel some of the nasty rumors that I "can't read".


Just picked this up from audible on your recommendation.


----------



## Missourian

I've got a free to read recommendation for you guys...

The Lure of Labrador Wild...the first hand account of Leonidas Hubbard's ill fated expedition to Eastern Canada...



			https://www.gutenberg.org/files/4019/4019-h/4019-h.htm


----------



## esme

A Fairly Honourable Defeat - Iris Murdoch


----------



## Gdjjr

Last night I finished Matthew McConaughey's _Greenlights_- I'll admit to being partial to Texas celebrities stories, so, you can use that to indict me-
I enjoyed it. He's very introspective and has done a lot of livin- I have no way of knowing if he held anything back, but some of his confessions lead me to believe that if he did they weren't very influential to his life-
No, fuck faces, I don't agree with all his thoughts- but, they are his thoughts, not regurgitated talking points-

A couple of reviews:

Unflinchingly honest and remarkably candid, Matthew McConaughey's book invites us to grapple with the lessons of his life as he did- and to see that the point was never to win, but to understand -- *Mark Manson*, author of _The Subtle Art of Not Giving A F*ck_

This one is from the author of _The Lincoln Lawyer_, *Michael Connelly*, which is what introduced me to Matthew McConaughey-

A Renaissance man on the big screen, McConaughey shows he is the same on the page. Mystical and spiritual, but mostly just wonderful, Greenlights is an inspired memoir that celebrates the idea that it's the journey rather than the destination that will fulfill us.

*Shaka Smart*, head coach, men's basketball coach, University of Texas at Austin, had this to say;

Written with great intensity and rare candor, Greenlights is a whirlwind of wisdon that's as singular and fervent as its author. Read the book, experience the behind-the-scenes adventures, then pursue your own greenlights at full throttle.


Since I'll turn 73 next month I seriously doubt there are many "adventures" I can experience (although I am having a  hell-uva time with my new hobby of collecting inexpensive guitars), playin at playin em, trying to sing and writing songs with words that don't rhyme and music mostly out of sync- but, IF I were a young man I would certainly reassess my life- I've said for years, and told my sons, and others, _don't let life get in the way of livin_- Mr. McConaughey lived that, with a passion very few even pretend to have and almost none possess-


----------



## Sunni Man

The last book I read was *"Empire of the Summer Moon"*.
It's the true story of Quanah Parker, the last free Chief of the Comanche Indians. The Comanche's were a large powerful tribe of fierce expert warriors on horseback, that controlled a vast area of Texas, New Mexico, and Oklahoma, called "Comancheria".

Quanah's mother was Cynthia Ann Parker, a 10 year old white girl kidnapped during a raid on the Parker family settlement in north Texas.
She was given an Indian name and adopted into the tribe. Later she married a tribal chief and gave birth to Quanah Parker.

Chief Quanah led his tribe on many bloody raids to halt the migration of white settlers and drive buffalo hunters off Comanche land, while fighting running battles with the US Army. But eventually with the almost total extermination of the buffalo causing starvation of his people. Quanah laid down his weapons and led his tribe to live on a Indian reservation in Oklahoma.

Quanah kept his tribal culture while adopting the white man's way's in business of buying land and raising large cattle herds. He eventually became the wealthiest Indian in America during that time period. Quanah was a close personal friend of President Roosevelt who would travel to Oklahoma and go on hunting trips with Quanah.

The book is a very good read, and also tells the story of the Texas Rangers role in protecting the settlers and were a formidable foe of the Comanche.


----------



## Gdjjr

I've read that- twice, at least. If I still have it, I may read it again, since I am out of new material to read.

Another one, similar, though mostly fictional with a little History thrown in for plausibility is; Comanche Dawn, by Mike Blakely- 

In_ Comanche Dawn_ Mike Blakely does for the Comanche nation what Ruth Bebe Hills did for the Sioux in_ Hanta Yo_. This landmark novel is the first time the story has been told from the point of view of the Comanches themselves. We witness the rise of one of the most powerful mounted nations in history through the eyes of a young warrior named Horseback.

Born on the very day that the first horse comes to his people, Horseback matures into a leader of unquestionable courage and vision. He assumes powerful medicine granted to him by spirits encountered on a grueling vision quest, and he takes Teal, the most beautiful young woman of his tribe, as his wife and lifelong love. Guided by forces more powerful and dangerous then even he can control or explain, Horseback will face death time and time again with only his medicine and Teal to stand beside him.

Failure will mean destruction not only for himself, but for his people. Success will mean unimaginable wealth for his new nation. Ancient enemies will seek to destroy him. Strange newcomers with pale skin and treacherous ways will attempt to enslave him. Even his own inner spirit powers threaten always to consume him, should he fail to respect them. Only the bravest of True Humans dare to follow Horseback on his great adventure down a trail that can lead only to glory or annihilation.


----------



## bluzman61

Existence, a Science Fiction novel by David Brin, who is most well-known for his novel, The Postman.  This one looks good so far.


----------



## Gdjjr

Well, I found I have new material to read- I think, since I don't remember reading it  and I have a pretty good memory- but it was one of the locations (built in book shelf) where I put books I've read- but, I swear I don't remember it so far-

Spencerville, by Nelson Demille, author of The General's Daughter, which, in case y'all don't know was a John Travolta movie- the book was better, IMO- though I did enjoy the movie.

Anyway, I just started it yesterday after, so, I'm not that far into it, but, the scenery described, NW Ohio farm country, especially the downtown town description made me think of the video I'm posting. The story is keeping me interested, but I can't get the image of this video (especially the story this video tells) out of my mind as I read.



Now, excuse me while I go listen to this video again-


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant




----------



## bluzman61

Gdjjr said:


> Well, I found I have new material to read- I think, since I don't remember reading it  and I have a pretty good memory- but it was one of the locations (built in book shelf) where I put books I've read- but, I swear I don't remember it so far-
> 
> Spencerville, by Nelson Demille, author of The General's Daughter, which, in case y'all don't know was a John Travolta movie- the book was better, IMO- though I did enjoy the movie.
> 
> Anyway, I just started it yesterday after, so, I'm not that far into it, but, the scenery described, NW Ohio farm country, especially the downtown town description made me think of the video I'm posting. The story is keeping me interested, but I can't get the image of this video (especially the story this video tells) out of my mind as I read.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, excuse me while I go listen to this video again-


I've read some of Demille's stuff. He's quite good.  My favorites by him are Night Fall, The Lion's Game, and The Gold Coast.  I met him at a book signing in Scottsdale, Arizona, 13-14 years ago.  He was very nice.


----------



## lg325

They Called Him Stonewall by Burke Davis    I enjoy reading biographies of historical figures. Also more current ones .George W Bush Biography was a good read.


----------



## gipper

Sunni Man said:


> The last book I read was *"Empire of the Summer Moon"*.
> It's the true story of Quanah Parker, the last free Chief of the Comanche Indians. The Comanche's were a large powerful tribe of fierce expert warriors on horseback, that controlled a vast area of Texas, New Mexico, and Oklahoma, called "Comancheria".
> 
> Quanah's mother was Cynthia Ann Parker, a 10 year old white girl kidnapped during a raid on the Parker family settlement in north Texas.
> She was given an Indian name and adopted into the tribe. Later she married a tribal chief and gave birth to Quanah Parker.
> 
> Chief Quanah led his tribe on many bloody raids to halt the migration of white settlers and drive buffalo hunters off Comanche land, while fighting running battles with the US Army. But eventually with the almost total extermination of the buffalo causing starvation of his people. Quanah laid down his weapons and led his tribe to live on a Indian reservation in Oklahoma.
> 
> Quanah kept his tribal culture while adopting the white man's way's in business of buying land and raising large cattle herds. He eventually became the wealthiest Indian in America during that time period. Quanah was a close personal friend of President Roosevelt who would travel to Oklahoma and go on hunting trips with Quanah.
> 
> The book is a very good read, and also tells the story of the Texas Rangers role in protecting the settlers and were a formidable foe of the Comanche.
> 
> View attachment 419476


I’m half way through the book now. I knew the Comanche were tough, but I had no idea they were so dominant and were such amazing mounted warriors.

They used the horse to amazing effect. It changed their way of life and they became a great warrior nation. But it’s a contradiction in many ways. They advanced by using the horse, yet they remained a hunter gatherer nation with the same barbaric ways.


----------



## OldLady

HereWeGoAgain 
What did you think of Heart of the Sea?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain
> What did you think of Heart of the Sea?



  To be honest I dont remember.
Had to go back and check my library in the Kindle to see if I read it.
Apparently I did but dont remember reading it.
   That was back in 2018 and I read a lot seagoing books for a stretch.
Went back and read the first few pages and I do remember it was pretty good.


----------



## OldLady

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain
> What did you think of Heart of the Sea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I dont remember.
> Had to go back and check my library in the Kindle to see if I read it.
> Apparently I did but dont remember reading it.
> That was back in 2018 and I read a lot seagoing books for a stretch.
> Went back and read the first few pages and I do remember it was pretty good.
Click to expand...

I'd like to check out the book in Mike's OP, but I don't have Kindle.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain
> What did you think of Heart of the Sea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I dont remember.
> Had to go back and check my library in the Kindle to see if I read it.
> Apparently I did but dont remember reading it.
> That was back in 2018 and I read a lot seagoing books for a stretch.
> Went back and read the first few pages and I do remember it was pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to check out the book in Mike's OP, but I don't have Kindle.
Click to expand...


  Which one was it?
You really should get one. And at a hundred bucks they're pretty cheap.


----------



## anynameyouwish

miketx said:


> I read quite a lot and I always have since I was in middle school. Seems like I am always engrossed in some star system light years away fighting lizard people, or a time travel adventure or something. Today I started reading _Two Years Before the Mast_ by Richard Henry Dana jr. It's about a young man living in the 1830's who becomes ill and has his vision affected and with no medical remedy around, decides to sign up for a two year voyage from Boston to the west coast of the north American continent to load skins to sell. It was a trip for him to recover or die. Fortunately he recovered his vision and went on the write the book.
> It's very detailed and tells the reader what daily life aboard the 85 foot Brig "Pilgrim" was like. Below is a recreation of the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the book there were about 15 people aboard and they were very busy. They continually had to put up and take down the sails depending on the weather, and had to be on watch around the clock. So the sailors life was one kept busy! They had a compass and maritime chronometer and the ability to sail by the stars. The voyage took two years and is a wonderful tale of adventure on the high seas without all the hollywood hype thrown in. A good read if you are interested in history or sea going vessels of that period.
> 
> I figured I should post this to dispel some of the nasty rumors that I "can't read".




im reading “mean camp”

its about trumps struggles to save america from democrats, liberals, gays, atheists, feminists, humanists, progressives, muslims, rinos, moderates, sane people, rational people and people who dont want to kill his enemies


----------



## OldLady

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain
> What did you think of Heart of the Sea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I dont remember.
> Had to go back and check my library in the Kindle to see if I read it.
> Apparently I did but dont remember reading it.
> That was back in 2018 and I read a lot seagoing books for a stretch.
> Went back and read the first few pages and I do remember it was pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to check out the book in Mike's OP, but I don't have Kindle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one was it?
> You really should get one. And at a hundred bucks they're pretty cheap.
Click to expand...

_Two Years Before the Mast.  _Is a Kindle super easy to use?  Like turn it on and go?  I don't know shit about technology.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain
> What did you think of Heart of the Sea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I dont remember.
> Had to go back and check my library in the Kindle to see if I read it.
> Apparently I did but dont remember reading it.
> That was back in 2018 and I read a lot seagoing books for a stretch.
> Went back and read the first few pages and I do remember it was pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to check out the book in Mike's OP, but I don't have Kindle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one was it?
> You really should get one. And at a hundred bucks they're pretty cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Two Years Before the Mast.  _Is a Kindle super easy to use?  Like turn it on and go?  I don't know shit about technology.
Click to expand...


  Yeah I read it. Pretty good book.
Yeah they're super easy to use,far easier than a computer.
  One of the things I like the most which is a simple feature....you can read in bed without a light on. When you fall asleep while reading,which I do every night,it'll turn it self off after a certain time so it saves your battery.  I usually get a week and a half to two weeks on charge.
    More on ease of use. If you buy a cover for it you simply open the cover and swipe the page and it takes you to where you left off. If you dont have a cover you just push the power button and swipe and it'll take you back to where you left off.
  You'll of course need WiFi to order books.


----------



## gipper

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain
> What did you think of Heart of the Sea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I dont remember.
> Had to go back and check my library in the Kindle to see if I read it.
> Apparently I did but dont remember reading it.
> That was back in 2018 and I read a lot seagoing books for a stretch.
> Went back and read the first few pages and I do remember it was pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to check out the book in Mike's OP, but I don't have Kindle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one was it?
> You really should get one. And at a hundred bucks they're pretty cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Two Years Before the Mast.  _Is a Kindle super easy to use?  Like turn it on and go?  I don't know shit about technology.
Click to expand...

A Kindle is cheap and very easy to use.


----------



## OldLady

gipper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain
> What did you think of Heart of the Sea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I dont remember.
> Had to go back and check my library in the Kindle to see if I read it.
> Apparently I did but dont remember reading it.
> That was back in 2018 and I read a lot seagoing books for a stretch.
> Went back and read the first few pages and I do remember it was pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to check out the book in Mike's OP, but I don't have Kindle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one was it?
> You really should get one. And at a hundred bucks they're pretty cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Two Years Before the Mast.  _Is a Kindle super easy to use?  Like turn it on and go?  I don't know shit about technology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Kindle is cheap and very easy to use.
Click to expand...

That's what they said about changing the washer on my faucet.  But if I do get one and I can't figure out how to get started, I'll @ you.


----------



## gipper

OldLady said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain
> What did you think of Heart of the Sea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I dont remember.
> Had to go back and check my library in the Kindle to see if I read it.
> Apparently I did but dont remember reading it.
> That was back in 2018 and I read a lot seagoing books for a stretch.
> Went back and read the first few pages and I do remember it was pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to check out the book in Mike's OP, but I don't have Kindle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one was it?
> You really should get one. And at a hundred bucks they're pretty cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Two Years Before the Mast.  _Is a Kindle super easy to use?  Like turn it on and go?  I don't know shit about technology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Kindle is cheap and very easy to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they said about changing the washer on my faucet.  But if I do get one and I can't figure out how to get started, I'll @ you.
Click to expand...

You certainly can.


----------



## Gdjjr

A couple days ago I finished the latest Lincoln Lawyer novel- it didn't end the way I hoped, but the Lincoln Lawyer will live to fight another day- that's a good thang!

And I despise lawyers- LOL


----------



## Gdjjr

I'm about 1/2 way through, Texas Outlaw, by James Patterson (and Andrew Bourelle) - good story so far about a Texas Ranger- modern day.

I don't care for Patterson and usually stay away from books written by someone under a more famous author, but, the 2 Texas Ranger novels under Pattersons unbrella ain't bad- I also like Ace Atkins taking up Robert B. Parkers protagonist, Spencer-


----------



## miketx

Gdjjr said:


> A couple days ago I finished the latest Lincoln Lawyer novel- it didn't end the way I hoped, but the Lincoln Lawyer will live to fight another day- that's a good thang!
> 
> And I despise lawyers- LOL


Well, I can understand that, but our lawyer turned nothing into 50,000 dollars.


----------



## Gdjjr

miketx said:


> but our lawyer turned nothing into 50,000 dollars.


IDC- you shouldn't have had to hire a lawyer to represent you- that is my grievance with them-


----------



## Disir

I just got Snorri Sturluson's prose Edda translated by Anthony Faulkes. I will start that tonight or tomorrow. I'm pretty psyched because I have been waiting on it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## lg325

''Why is the Prose Edda of Snorri Sturluson important?
The Prose Edda contains a wide variety of lore which a Skald (poet) of the time would need to know. The text is of interest to modern readers because it contains consistent narratives of many of the plot lines of Norse mythology. Although Snorri was a Christian, he treated the ancient Pagan mythology with great respect.''
The Prose Edda Index - sacred-texts.com                  Thankyou for posting about it. I am always discovering new things on line. I read some of it of what they had online . I have always liked Norse Mythology.


----------



## esme

_The Razor's Edge_ by Somerset Maugham


----------



## Likkmee

Thessalonians


----------



## Disir

Valkrie: The women of the viking world by Johanna Katrin Fridriksdottr. It's actually one of the best books out there so far simply because there is a firm separation between facts and myths. There is this desire to paint the women in the viking age with what we wish they were doing rather than what was actually going on.

 I  have to hurry up and finish this one because I have a new one on the way that I am really excited about.


----------



## Mindful

The Amber Spyglass. ~ Phillip Pullman.

From *His Dark Materials* trilogy.


----------



## Blues Man

I've been digging into some poetry.

Poe
Frost
Bukowski


----------

